# Wayne Mah HUGE RHOMS!!



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Just like the title said..by yours sincerely Mr. Photographer Kouma









16" though looked much more than in real life


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

17" + he says 17" though I say definitely more


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

right side of the tank, also the 17+" side


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

That is absolutley stunning.... if only mine would get that big one day.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

left side of the tank - the 16+"


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

LOOK AT THE HEAD OF THAT THING


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

His Monster MANNY!! 15+" look at this beauty!!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

wow great fish those rhoms r very nice but .....not as nice as one members rhom lovely yellow belly also thats a big manny a killer i bet


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

more


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

17+"


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Full tank shot of RHOMS - 10ft x 2ft x 2ft


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

17+"


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

RED EYES!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

manny full-shot


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

his 9" brandtii


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Sorry for all the pics, but I just had to share it with p-fury members. I feel like the luckiest person to live close to those amazing piranha keepers (Wayne and Als)

I hope you enjoyed it,

Kouma


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

wow kouma!!!! u r indeed a lucky guy, thx for sharing


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Kick ass pictures man. Those are some amazing fish.

Is that the largest manny in a home aquarium setting?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

amazing, great pics!







-some true beasts


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

That 9" brandtii is awesome!!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

kouma said:


> his 9" brandtii


 Man this is one of the most FLAWLESS pics of a specimen that I have ever seen ...
Trully extraordinary


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

the tank is pretty big!!!

Very nice fish.

Shouldn't the rhom have eaten thoughs pygos??


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

very nice. thanx.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

are the reds in that rhom tank food?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

holy crap!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

those are good ass pics too!!!!! great quality


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

great pictures.. the rohms are just gorgeous! ... the mannuelli is sweet in its own monstrous kinda way.


----------



## Mahler_VIII (Jul 1, 2003)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)




----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Very very beatifull fish


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

OMFG


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that is tooooooooo sweet
and whats up with the pygo's with the rhom?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I want!!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

> I want!!


ditto


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Wayne had three reds there just for to see how long they last, one got eaten in first couple of days and the 2 left seems to have lasted quiet a while so far.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

holy shibby afire, those rhoms are absolute beasts















And that brandtii. . . .

I think I need to go take a cold shower now.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet jesus: those are some of the most impressive p's I've ever seen...
















I gues I'll need another 20 years before my manny reaches that size


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

Those are rediculous!!








I never knew I lived so close to such massive rhoms, I'd love to have a look someday.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

absolutely amazing looking fish. wow!!!! he is a very good owner i can see. i guess the rhom doesn't mind those reds hanging with him.

Joe


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

jeasus i only wish


----------



## killfishykill (Jan 13, 2004)

crazy crazy fishes. crazy that he would use rbp as feeders, guess p's come around to him like nothing. now if only he were to take the dividers out from all the tanks to see a real fury....


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

lol he is really a damm good keeper.........i hope to have fish and setup like that one day

......the things money can do.....


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

I cant wait until mine gets that big!


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

wow big fishes. daz the biggest manny ever (owned by aquarist).


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow.... those are all ver nice fish


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i am speechless.........

i definately know what kind of dream i will see this night.....

MANUELI DREAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

cot dang im gettin hard lookin at t







hat rhom and branditi


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

very nice rhoms dot see many like that


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Wow !!! were the rhoms grown to that size ? Those are amazing, and a huge inspiration to all P keepers









Joe


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Holy shiznit!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

All i can say is "WOW" that is awsome

i want to know, How long he has had that brandti and what is its temperment ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

yeah whats the deal with those reds in there???


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

911 has beautiful fish indeed..


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

WOW, Incredible Rhoms, Brandti, and Manny. Just incredible


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Wow Great monster fish !!!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn im at a loss for words!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome fish, spotless!! Cant wait till mine start gettin 2some size!! Well done m8!!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

wOw!
Speechless!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

nice pygo tankmates :nod:


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Very sweet! Awesome Brandtii.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

why didnt you take more pics of the brandti ? i order you to go back over there and take pics


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Ba20 said:


> why didnt you take more pics of the brandti ? i order you to go back over there and take pics


 there you go


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

...


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Jesus guy. Thats just too much. Imaginge the price on those p.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

If you also have some extra manueli pics feel free to add!!!









cause as you know i am a Manueli person!!!!!


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)




----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

wow!


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

how much did that mofo cost?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I´m ashamed...




























!


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

Since I'm so close, when can i see these monsters in person?


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Too Awesome for words!!
How old is that 17+ Rhom? How long did it take that Monster to get that BIG?


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I am not worthy







(yet!!)


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

mad props to kouma 4 sharing all those pics


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

AMAZING.....I just got in from my fish house feeing 2 11" High Back Peru Blacks but they look like minnows now!!!!!!

Well done on those pics.....superb fish.

Nickg


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

WOW...............................Just WOW........................................


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

I have been debating whether to sell the big manueli and one of the rhoms. I need some space as I am thinking of putting 9 p.denticulatas(sp?) together in hope of maybe breeding them someday. As well, there is available a couple of 6 inch plus s.maculipinnis (very rare in the hobby)I am thinking of obtaining. Not sure what I am going to do.

Wayne M.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Wayne i'll take one of ur rhoms off ur hands. Let me know.


----------



## boost (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh Wayne you couldn't have said sweeter sounding words. I am in NEED of one of those rhoms







. Just say "when" and I'm there. Your in Hamilton, I'm in Hamilton, I just can't help but wonder how close I am to these massive beasts.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

So what do you think of the pictures Wayne?

I posted them based on your permission, from what Als told me.


----------



## chewwie419 (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice beast


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

18 inch rhom

Edited by GG.
*Please do not post my fish in someone elses thread...thanks.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

LiLMic said:


> 18 inch rhom


 whats with posting that in someones elses thread?









Also....that is GG's rhom if I'm not mistaken, and its only 16" no 18"!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

who cares that rhom is bad ass...another killer iam sure


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Gigante Pirana said:


> I have been debating whether to sell the big manueli and one of the rhoms. I need some space as I am thinking of putting 9 p.denticulatas(sp?) together in hope of maybe breeding them someday. As well, there is available a couple of 6 inch plus s.maculipinnis (very rare in the hobby)I am thinking of obtaining. Not sure what I am going to do.
> 
> Wayne M.


 I appreciate you stopping by Wayne. Very impressive fish. Like all these other people, lemme know if your trying to sell one.


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

18 inch rhom

Edited by GG
* once again, do not post my fish in anothers thread...show a little respect.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

wow!!!


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

kouma said:


> So what do you think of the pictures Wayne?
> 
> I posted them based on your permission, from what Als told me.


 Everything came out nice. Thanks!


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Gigante Pirana said:
> 
> 
> > I have been debating whether to sell the big manueli and one of the rhoms. I need some space as I am thinking of putting 9 p.denticulatas(sp?) together in hope of maybe breeding them someday. As well, there is available a couple of 6 inch plus s.maculipinnis (very rare in the hobby)I am thinking of obtaining. Not sure what I am going to do.
> ...


 Mike, the pleasure was all mine! Thanks for having me!


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

kouma said:


> His Monster MANNY!! 15+" look at this beauty!!


 what's with that manny's chin ?


----------



## swttalker33 (Jun 7, 2003)

are those pygos in the huge rhom tank?


----------

